# German passport?



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
My husband just got his Einbürgerungsurkunde (German naturalization papers) today!!!
So the next step will be getting his German passport, but we live in Scotland and he is a US citizen.
Any tips on how to proceed?
Thanks for any and all help,
Beth


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

Your post is a bit difficult to understand

Did your husband apply for german citizenship and then you left for scotland or

did you apply for german citizenship from scotland


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Your first step would be to contact the German consulate or embassy, surely.


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Nononymous said:


> Your first step would be to contact the German consulate or embassy, surely.


Sorry I wasn't clear! We live in Scotland I have sorted it out anyway--it's all via the German consulate here.
Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations!

That's excellent news!


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

ALKB said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That's excellent news!


Thank you!!!!


----------

